# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Central Illinois Jams

## Dano Reible

Looking for pickers to play and learn with. I am a beginner but would be gratfull to find some jamming partners.

----------


## hellindc

If you are in the St. Louis area, you're welcome to jam every Thurs. evening at the Focal Point.

----------


## Windflite

Hi Dano,

Greeting from another Central Illinoisian. #There is a jam the first Sunday of every month in Pekin, IL at the Pekin Masonic Lodge. (next one is THIS Sunday#12/4/05) It runs from 12:00 (or 1:00) to 5:00 pm and although I have not yet been I've heard that it is well attended. I am going to try and make it, however, I have to be Chicago Sunday morning so I will probably be late! #Look for a White Calton with a Mando Cafe Sticker! #Where are ya in Central IL? # If you are in the 'northern half'; another source for jam info is to join the Northern Illinois Bluegrass Assoc. #They have a monthly newsletter which lists jam locations and other misc stuff. #Try 
NIBA Website

----------


## gschmidt

> If you are in the St. Louis area, you're welcome to jam every Thurs. evening at the Focal Point.


How is the Focal Point jam? Good turnout? Good players? Newbie friendly? :-)

----------


## aries753

Dano,

I'm in Champaign, does that count?

----------


## Dano Reible

Yes it does aries. I am in Charleston, are there any jams up your way that welcome raw beginers?

----------


## sboneill

Dano, I live in Bloomington and would be happy to get together and pick a little. If you PM me I will give you my # and we can have a chat or get together. There is an Old Time JAM on the square in downtown Bloomington every Tuesday. I think they stopped for the winter but am certain they will start up again as soon as the weather gets warmer.

-Scott

----------


## aries753

Dano,
I have not been able to find any jams in Champaign-Urbana. One of the near campus bar/nightclubs claimed to have a "Bluegrass Night" but I have not been able to find that internet link again. (I found it last January or Feburary). I avoid campus town as much as possible.

Maybe a road trip to Pekin? I could use a little myself.

Scott, a quick change of subject if nobody minds. Is there a good luthier in Bloomington? I heard that there was a good guitar tech but I don't remember his name.

----------


## sboneill

aries753, The ProSound Center in Normal had a young man that was a very good setup guy. I have no idea what his name is. Mostly very young kids working at the shops around here. I take my mando's up to Guitar Works in Evanston, IL. They are fantastic. Don Stiernberg takes his stuff there.

-S

----------


## hellindc

> Originally Posted by  (hellindc @ Nov. 29 2005, 00:48)
> 
> If you are in the St. Louis area, you're welcome to jam every Thurs. evening at the Focal Point.
> 
> 
> How is the Focal Point jam? Good turnout? Good players? Newbie friendly? :-)


About the Focal Point jams -- yes, very friendly and open to newbies. All kinds of music played. We go out of our way to make the jam about playing together, not showing how good you are. Some good pickers, an acordian, flute, harp, occasional percussionist. A few local bands have formed out of the players.

----------


## Ron Cain

There is a jam every Tuesday at 7pm in Champaign. It is at the Verde art gallery at 17 Taylor. Been there - beginners to whatever. Good time.

----------


## Dano Reible

Jon Ron

Where is 17 Taylor? I am off the road this week and may try to get up there. I recieved the info about the jam this Friday night in Arcola at the community center at Rt45 and Main and I will be there for sure.

Can't wait.

----------


## aries753

Dano, Taylor Street is in downtown Champaign. Far away from campustown.  

I might try to get there tonight myself.

----------


## Dano Reible

It was a pleasure to meet Ron tonight. His group "ACH'EN BACK STRING BAND" sounded great tonight. Had a nice time at the open mic night at Jackson Ave.

Great to meet you Ron.

----------


## MOLE

Uncle Dave Macon's nephew (which plays ba*^o also)bought Shaffer's in Ballwin, IL. He has jams on Wed., Fri, Sat., and Sun. afternoons. My favorite jam is in Fenton, Mo. south of St. Louis at Old Joe Clarks every-other-Tue. And of course Focal Point.

----------


## Windflite

March 3-5, there is a festival (w/free jamming) in Peoria, IL at the Ramada Inn near the mall. #Link to more info...

----------


## Strange1

Dano, Taylor is just off Walnut about 2 blocks from the train station. Come in from the south (Rt 45) and and continue north on Neil and branch off on Walnut for a few blocks. If you reach Main St you have just passed Taylor.

Jack

----------

